# Smart Phones - Curse or Blessing?



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Most of the time my smart phone is a pretty handy, sometimes invaluable, aid to work and running my business. However, there are other times...


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Definitely has been a blessing to me. I was against anything other than a phone to call people. Then in 2011 I got the iPhone and tripled sales from the previous year. Now it's 11:30pm on Friday night and I'm on PT so it's also a curse.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

When used with discipline, they can be a blessing. In my opinion, their most obvious "trait" is their uncanny way of showing us who the undisciplined are among us. Their misuse is so widespread and is not dependent upon age, sex, race, ethnicity, or social status. They have become addictions to the nth degree. And the fascination with texting (as a sidebar) really confounds me. Why talk and get to the point when you can waste valuable time by having to type? Sure, the more impersonal nature of texting has some situation-specific redeeming value I suppose, but I don't see this as technological advancement.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

SemiproJohn said:


> When used with discipline, they can be a blessing. In my opinion, their most obvious "trait" is their uncanny way of showing us who the undisciplined are among us. Their misuse is so widespread and is not dependent upon age, sex, race, ethnicity, or social status. They have become addictions to the nth degree. And the fascination with texting (as a sidebar) really confounds me. Why talk and get to the point when you can waste valuable time by having to type? Sure, the more impersonal nature of texting has some situation-specific redeeming value I suppose, but I don't see this as technological advancement.


I don't have a smart phone, but I can understand how text, email, and, forum communication, at anyones convenience and pace, can provide lengthy dialogues that not only go a lot more in depth then an audible conversation would, but are also recorded for later retrieval. For better or for worse.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I don't have a smart phone, but I can understand how text, email, and, forum communication, at anyones convenience and pace, can provide lengthy dialogues that not only go a lot more in depth then an audible conversation would, but are also recorded for later retrieval. For better or for worse.


I can see that as well. By the way, I don't have a smart phone either. I am just a little disillusioned observing half of the population walking around with their heads down, twiddling with their smart phones....


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't have a smart phone.
My phone has potential but it doesn't apply itself.
I did recently get text and now there are people that don't stay mad at me.

I remember when my dad got a pager, the kind you shared with others and you would wait until the other messages cycled to get to yours... before it would transmit. He was showing it off to a builder's secretary by playing the messages that were presently being sent. Somebody cussed a blue streak to whoever they were calling, and my straight laced dad was sooo embarrassed. Man I wish I had been there.
(Imagine that, being able to listen to people's phone messages) 

Took me a long time to get a cell phone but now I can call my customer from their front porch when they can't hear their doorbell.


:cowboy:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I always trip on a business owner who pulls out Nokia flip. I have the same response when they ask for my fax number. :wallbash: no what im say'n......


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I always trip on a business owner who pulls out Nokia flip. I have the same response when they ask for my fax number. :wallbash: no what im say'n......


 I totally missed out on that fax fad.


:cowboy:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I still get 5 or so faxes a week. Cant wait till I can forgetaboutit


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm counting down the days till the iPhone 6 release, but I'm not addicted at all...


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Underdog said:


> I don't have a smart phone.
> My phone has potential but it doesn't apply itself.
> I did recently get text and now there are people that don't stay mad at me.
> 
> ...


I do that a lot


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I still get 5 or so faxes a week. Cant wait till I can forgetaboutit


I finally disconnected my dedicated fax line last month. The only ones I was getting were faxed advertisements!


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

A phone will never be as smart as I am. I'm ok with my flip.

your world frightens and confuses me


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm not a smart phone owner either, mine will text and could utilize 2G if I had a data plan.

From this side of the smart phone issue, I find it a blessing in that my customers can receive my emails anywhere they are and actually reply while they are barreling down the highway in their LX 570's. :no:

What I find as a curse is that apparently many smart phone users do not read emails thoroughly.

And as Semipro said, one needs discipline, whether with overuse at social gatherings and work, or while driving. 

I have done quite well not buying into this sub-culture, and I really like that I am insulated from instant communication while actually at the wall or up a ladder.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I use mine a fair amount on the job. I do like being able to check and respond to emails and texts do come in handy for brief messaging. I am not a fan of texting for anything of any size or that can be complicated - too time consuming for me to compose them although the speaking function can be pretty sweet. Yeah, I will use it to check in to PT during the day but try to reserve that for break times (and then I try not to post things). 

One major draw back is, as with email, texting doesn't convey voice inflections so it can be a challenge to convey the tone of a message. If things are likely to get emotionally charged (like with the difficult customer I mentioned in that one thread) I prefer to do it in person, or at the very least, by phone.

However, I will admit that having a text record of a few of his conversations was very helpful. Especially the ones where he was describing what great work we do - prior to expressing how he wanted to terminate the contract. I felt that if he ever wanted to pursue his "issues" any further, or had he withheld payment, he would have a difficult time explaining how he could do so when he was on record as feeling that we did such great work.

BTW - Here in Oregon it's against the law to use a cell phone while driving. I still see people doing it but not as much as I used to.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

I use my smart phone a lot.
E-mails
Check work orders, colour schedules, forward them sometimes.
Take pictures at job sites, share them.
Text or call job managers 2 times a day.
Make sure everyone is signed in TSheets.
Every morning check the hours used by every job vs budgets.
GPS, weather reports, News, Sports, Painttalk, Social media.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

guess i need help ... smart phone, tablet, laptop & coffee loaded in truck every morning before leaving :yes:

sure miss beepers ... life was more simple :whistling2:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Repaint Florida said:


> guess i need help ... smart phone, tablet, laptop & coffee loaded in truck every morning before leaving :yes:
> 
> sure miss beepers ... life was more simple :whistling2:




I can still remember my bag phone and the 500 monthly bill that came with it, the good old days


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> I can still remember my bag phone and the 500 monthly bill that came with it, the good old days


love the "roaming" fee after Hurricane Andrew hit in 92 i was in Homestead Fl with the big brick phone paying 4-5 hundred a month and happy doing it :thumbup:


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I have free wifi where I live so its actually a lot cheaper then paying for premium cable channel. I watch a different movie every nite on my TV via phone.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> I'm not a smart phone owner
> 
> <<snip>



Must resist urge to comment, must resist urge to comment....:jester:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Gough said:


> Must resist urge to comment, must resist urge to comment....:jester:


I can't resist now that you've pointed this post out.

daArch was just a little lax with his syntax. We all know he isn't one wave short of a shipwreck...

I'm not an owner of a smart phone either...


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

My wife brought home some kinda smart phone for me one time.It was too smart for me I guess.....hated the damn thing and every time it got the least bit damp from sweating or whatever the touchscreen went nuts and it was useless.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> I can't resist now that you've pointed this post out.
> 
> daArch was just a little lax with his syntax. We all know he isn't one wave short of a shipwreck...
> 
> I'm not an owner of a smart phone either...


Thank you my friend, but when we ever meet, you will realize why many call me Hesperus


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Google Maps and up to date radar make my life a lot easier......text and e-mail not so much.....


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've had one for a few years now and love it. We finally gave up our landline recently which was a nice saving.

For work it's great. Radar for weather in the summer, road closures in the winter. My wife likes to be able to get hold of me via text while I'm at work. Don't have to have a long conversation, just a quick "get dog food" or whatever.

Don't use apps, watch videos or play games. Not interested. Don't have time while at work.


----------



## Paint Pro CA (Jun 17, 2014)

Smart phones are a blessing when in the hand of a painting company owner but are a nightmare when in the hand of an employee.


----------



## Twpaint (Jul 10, 2014)

A smart phone is the perfect office to go. The ability to text email write proposals and everything all in your hand everywhere you go...amazing.


----------



## everythinginteriorVT (Oct 6, 2013)

How do you write proposals on a phone?


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

everythinginteriorVT said:


> How do you write proposals on a phone?


Just text, "Honey, will you marry me?"


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

SemiproJohn said:


> Just text, "Honey, will you marry me?"


That's how he gets most of his jobs. :whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> That's how he gets most of his jobs. :whistling2:


just what KIND of jobs:blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> just what KIND of jobs:blink:


You see Chris, in the spring time, the flowers bloom in lovely pretty colors, and the bees seeing the bright colors and smelling the sweet aroma . . . . . .


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Definite blessing, if only just for the camera feature. I take photos in batches of 1000 before clearing them off them phone. Makes it real simple to answer customer questions and show situations to potential customers without having to tote a real camera around, which we do as well, but not always as convenient as the phone cam in situations. 

Beyond that, the texting, email, notebook apps and music make it more valuable. 

It is mostly just a matter of knowing when to ignore the phone and which apps and features to avoid. I will say that I eliminated the majority of notifications that were starting to pop up on it through social media. That was annoying.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm having a blast with Torque. Its an app that reads all of your vehicle information, logs trips, tells you fault codes, and resets them.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I believe the question was "curse or blessing"...it's 2014, nobody should willingly admit to not owning a smartphone.
Yeah, they're addicting and people stare at them constantly...but the same thing happened when the radio was invented...we somehow lived on as a society.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Our work group is still using the flip phones with push to talk. We're not happy about it, but it really hasn't had much of a negative impact as far as day to day operations are concerned. Yea, smartphones are sexy and fun, and have a lot of capabilities, but their capacity for laptop quality and integrated accessability, makes them more of a distraction rather then a convenience. 

It's like having a paintbrush with a built in phone, text, and internet access that also provides, a camera, video and unlimited viewing and music pleasure. Imagine how those cut in lines would look like with a brush like that!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Smartphones for me have cut my office time in half, which is fine by me. No longer do I need to print out mapquest directions for every bid. I just holler the address at my phone and it hollers directions back.

No more having to go to the office for emails, fax, telegraphs...wait, no telegraphs.

Bids, Contracts, etc., all from my phone, which allows me to right where I want to be more often...32' up on a ladder with my head in an eve getting stung by wasps from the next eve over...hiding behind the rafter-tail.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

My daughter had her smart phone stolen today.


----------



## Zman828 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a love hate and relationship with my smart phone. Especially when my brain is working faster than my phone.
_________________
Straight Edge Painting
jacksonville house painters


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Zman828 said:


> I have a love hate and relationship with my smart phone. Especially when my brain is working faster than my phone.
> _________________
> Straight Edge Painting
> jacksonville house painters


I usually have the opposite problem.


----------



## tigerwash (Sep 24, 2014)

They can be both a blessing and a curse IMO


----------

